# Suse vs. Solaris RC-Skripte



## flou (17. März 2005)

Hallo,

 mich würd mal interessieren, wo der Unterschied zwischen normalen Linux OS RC-Skripte und Solaris RC-Skripte liegt.

 Vielleicht weiss von euch jmd bescheid!

 Gruss

 Flo


----------

